

Things Your Resume Doesn't Tell Prospective Employers - lumens
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/56894506039/4-things-your-resume-doesnt-tell-prospective-employers

======
jmasonherr
It looks like this site would prevent the awkward questions- 'where do you see
yourself in 5 years?' and 'what appeals to you about this job?'

~~~
lumens
Founder here. That's certainly our goal: to improve communication between
employers and potential employees. The tools we primarily use today (resumes,
traditional job descriptions) are pretty poor frameworks for communicating the
finer points of 'fit'.

